# Phal eq x Rhy coelestis blue



## bigleaf (Sep 19, 2013)

finally opened


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay, now that's just adorable. :smitten:


----------



## John M (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice! I'd like to see a more blue flower though, considering the parantage. Perhaps a coerulea equestris would've been better to use. Still, when you consider the blooming habits of both parents, these have the potential to be knockout show-quality specimen plants in no time.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2013)

It's a QT.


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks to be horticultural blue on my monitor, but it sure is
pretty. I'd have one in my greenhouse...or maybe two.


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks all. I will update with more pictures as these open. I kept it in moss - and just make a note not to water it too much. I'm glad that it worked out. I am thinking that Phal equestris makes it less forgiving to have roots in moist moss. Can't keep up with daily watering on most Vanda alliance.

Here are pictures from my friend Chien Lung Liu who flower this in Taiwan. I think it's same plant one taken with flash light.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2013)

I want it.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 19, 2013)

I love intergeneric hybrids, about the only thing that slippers don't offer (or at least don't offer much of).

Anyway, pretty cool plant and lovely flowers.


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr. Lin, Dot and I want one. The different color in different light makes
all the difference. Your friend's photo does show up blue on my monitor.
If it has equestris in it, mount that baby on cork with a bit of sphag. OR
send it to me and I'll mount it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 20, 2013)

i love it


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure what 'horticultural blue' is; but, if you compare the second photo of the big spray in bloom, to the photo of the single open flower at the beginning of this thread, you'll see what I mean. The single flower is downright pink (horticultural blue?), to me. The bottom photo of the big spray in bloom is what I would expect to see from a Rhy coerulea cross with equestris alba or coerulea. Very nice!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 20, 2013)

It's not pink. It's not color balanced with my iPhone 5. I will retake with my white tag to balance color in couple days when more buds open. Flower has flatten out more too.


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2013)

abax said:


> The different color in different light makes
> all the difference. Your friend's photo does show up blue on my monitor.



Angela; as you indicate, the colour of anything depends on the light source. However, when talking about the true colour of anything, there is a standard to which all other light sources are compared. True colour is what you see outside at mid day on the day that the sun rises to the highest point in the sky~~June 21st for the Northern hemisphere. Any day before or after is going to be different, in varying degrees, in terms of light purity. Also, due to the way the Earth's atmosphere filters out different coloured wavelengths of light, coupled with the filtering effects which are influenced by the rotation of the planet and it's atmosphere, the pureset light is at the time of day that the light must travel through the least amount of atmosphere....mid day. Early morning light is very red. Blue flowers look muted...even muddy. Red flowers look awesome! Late afternoon light is very blue. Blue flower colour is enhanced and red is muted and looks more "earth tone" than the true red that they really are.


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2013)

bigleaf said:


> It's not pink. It's not color balanced with my iPhone 5. I will retake with my white tag to balance color in couple days when more buds open. Flower has flatten out more too.


 Thanks. It will be nice to see and as a useful illustration to show how light source and camera settings effect the true colour.


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 20, 2013)

It's amazing! I want one too


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2013)

John, in the garden center trade focusing mostly on perennials and annuals, horticultural blue is a term used for what appears to be a lavender-blue
rather than a true blue. All relative terms, of course. Blue Hostas, for
instance, have a slight "blue" cast to the green. The most true blue flower
I know is the Asiatic Dayflower which reaches weed status in KY.
Different monitors can change color as well.


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr. Lin, I think you need to have some for sale! You already have three
customers lined up.


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2013)

abax said:


> John, in the garden center trade focusing mostly on perennials and annuals, horticultural blue is a term used for what appears to be a lavender-blue
> rather than a true blue. All relative terms, of course. Blue Hostas, for
> instance, have a slight "blue" cast to the green. The most true blue flower
> I know is the Asiatic Dayflower which reaches weed status in KY.
> Different monitors can change color as well.



Huh? I've not heard the term "horticultural blue" before this conversation. It is a helpful term, though. I know what you mean about some things being the "blue form" without actually being true blue. Also, it is useful, as you say, in describing Hosta foliage and I guess something like the blue of a blue spruce, among other "blue" plants. Is this a local term in KY...or the USA? Or, have I just been living under a rock too much lately?

Yes of course, monitors change colour. It all depends on the quality of the manufacturing and where you've put the settings. You can many anything become any colour you want by fiddling with the settings on a monitor.


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2013)

The term horticultural blue is used widely in the nursery and garden center
business in KY. The blue spruce is an excellent example of the term. There
is a variety of blue spruce called 'Fat Albert' that has an almost blue needle
underside that really does look "blue" in certain light situations.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 21, 2013)

abax said:


> Mr. Lin, I think you need to have some for sale! You already have three
> customers lined up.


And you'll need to be able to ship to Europe too, because I would love one of these. :smitten:


----------



## Secundino (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll take one, too, if its not called 'blue' !!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd love to have one!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you all. Alas, I don't have any to sell. I had these for sale. I kept couple plants for my collection.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2013)

Very beautiful result!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 25, 2013)

Really interesting breeding lines... Never would have thought phal equestris could be bred to Rhynchostylis and still maintain round flowers in the offspring..


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 31, 2013)

From Peter T. Lin of Diamond Orchids, my alter ego who grows minicatts and intergeneric orrchids - 

I sold him this hybrid earlier this year, and one of his plant was awarded this past Monday, AM/AOS of 82 pts !

Here is the link to the photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/minicatt/10576137774/


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2013)

thats really nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2013)

bigleaf said:


> From Peter T. Lin of Diamond Orchids, my alter ego who grows minicatts and intergeneric orrchids -
> 
> I sold him this hybrid earlier this year, and one of his plant was awarded this past Monday, AM/AOS of 82 pts !
> 
> ...



Not fair. Both Angela and I wanted one.


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh my, be still my heart. Your alter ego's flowers are really BLUE. I think
Dot and I will pout. He deserved that award. The color just takes my
breath away.


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 1, 2013)

Me too. I would think inter generic hybrid would take longer to flower. Fortunately they bloom on small plants. By the time someone in Singapore bloom out the first flower, my supplier sold out so I couldn't restock. I have couple new inter generic hybrid in my store.


----------



## abax (Nov 2, 2013)

All the equestris and crosses I have bloom very small and at least twice
a year...great parent plant. They grow very well mounted too. I love that!


----------

